# Question For Bow Hunters



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've always read/heard there is a "2nd" rutting season abt a month after the first one. You bowhunters have prob been out since the gun season so you should have first-hand knowledge if this has materialized yet or not? If I'm correct, we should abt be in the middle of this season right now?? Any observations, trailing, or chasing?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

there are always some does that didnt breed durring the normal rut that will go into heat a second time, in my exp it usually seems to occour in mid jan, when some bucks are already shedding. just my .02 worth...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Gonna be hard to tell when it happens around me this year. The first rut wasn't very active here so the second rut will probably be minimal..... but yes, if a doe is not bred during the first cycle, she will come back into heat 28 days later.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

This guy showed up in my back yard last week. I live in the middle of Cincy and have noticed over the years that the young does (born this year) seem to come into heat about mid Dec or early Jan. and bucks doing a little chasing through out this time. He was with a yearling doe.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

It happens but it's nowhere near the intensity that the main rut is. Your not going to kill a nice buck if you aint in the woods, period.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ozdog said:


> It happens but it's nowhere near the intensity that the main rut is. Your not going to kill a nice buck if you aint in the woods, period.


Not sure what the last part refers to but if to me(or something "perceived" in my question), you can bet I'll be out there this weekend and the ML season as well since the biggest buck(wide&tall 13) I ever shot was during the ML season abt 5 yrs ago. There were three bucks in his group and he was the boss. I'd estimate it dressed over 235. I only saw one(a fat forkhorn) during this year's first gun season and I let it walk, hoping to better the one above.
Maybe it'll happen this weekend while I'm "in the woods"!


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I saw a hornless buck mounting a doe in the first week of April in my parents neighborhood last year. Couldn't believe what I was seeing. 
With the buck to doe ratio equalizing around the state with the liberal doe permits, it is less likely to have does not bred come late winter. I used to see quite a bit of chasing in Dec-Jan about 5-10 yrs ago. Most are bred the 1st or 2nd time.


----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)

Saw a small buck chasing Sunday of the first gun season. Cockblocked him with the muzzleloader.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Usually observed some active does during the second week of January. May be the logic for the muzzle loader season set at that time.


----------



## BowBound (Dec 31, 2010)

I hunt the final two weeks of season and will see bucks chasing does then. I had a feeder out back of my house one year in late February and had 20 does in on night. There was two bucks that came up ( only one still had antlers ) and they walked behind every doe smelling their rear.

I would say as long as there is a doe in heat the bucks are willing to do the job.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There is indeed a second rut and even a third for that matter if the first two did not prove successful. Most does in heat in January would be on their third cycle unless they started later. Most mature does would have their first cycle early to mid November so the second cycle would be right around now.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The last two weeks I have seen bucks chasing does while on stand and in the woods behind my house . I live in Tallmadge and have a decent woodlot that runs behind the house . I dont see alot of deer but last week I got home from work and had 2 bucks chase 6 does down into my back yard . Real shocker for me .


----------

